# More Fire Pans ready to ship!



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

We just finished a run of these:

“Lighten up” Fire Pan XL | Whitewater Worthy

Get one before the early season and keep warm and fed without breaking your back! 

Bags and blankets are also in Stock.


----------

